# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Зачем слова? Лучше сделай - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=17130

## michailkrs

Спасибо Вашей команде за оперативность  :Smiley: 

Неожидал что так быстро разрешу свою ситуацию. Молодцы!!!!  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Вит35

Хочу поблагодарить всех участников проэкта " Virusinfo" и пожелать вам успехов.
Я как начинающий любитель Neta без Вашего сайта обойтись практически не могу. Вы уже 
во второй раз спасаете меня, когда я доходил до глубокого отчаяния, и даже не надеялся,
на получение такой помощи! 
  Такой проэкт как " Virusinfo" для меня это единственная надежда. 
  Большое спасибо.

----------


## Tim321

Спасибо Virusinfo за предоставляемые вами услуги. Сервис обслуживания на высшем уровне, все делается очень оперативно и грамотно. Аналогов вашему порталу в рунете не существует точно. Только здесь можно задать вопрос, и тебе четко дадут ответ. Благодарю еще раз  :Smiley:

----------


## Elegance

Спасибо вам большое, вы Волшебники! Особенно хочется поблагодарить за оперативную квалифицированную помощь.
Желаю вам дальнейших успехов и процветания!

----------


## kusko

Огромное спасибо за скорость и качество. Не думал, что смогу решить проблему над которой провозился часа 4 за 30 минут.
Отличный форум, отличные люди. 
Еще раз ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо)

----------


## ilyais

Второй раз выручаете, спасибо! В планах самому во всем разобраться)

----------


## Shark

Однословно: *Великолепно!*

----------


## ЦМХГ

Нет слов! БОЛЬШУЩЕЕ спасибо вам.

----------


## Projazz

Считаю этот мегаантивирусный форум самым адекватным во всём Вебе. Оперативность и знание дела - основные показатели качества и мастерства!
Вы лучшие! Держите марку!

----------


## PaPa

Просто спасибо, что еще есть люди, которые готовы помочь % )

----------


## Andrew1

Отличный ресурс.
Оперативно, информативно, индивидуальный подход к каждому.
БРАВО :Appl:  так держать.

----------


## smaxs

ОТличный ресурс и для чайников и для опытных товарисчей! Много раз получал необходимую помощь довольно оперативно за это ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо. Всей коменде можно ставить памятники и давать медали за борьбу с вирусами!

----------


## SONIIR

Огромное человеческое спасибо за ПРОФЕССИОНАЛИЗМ и ОПЕРАТИВНОСТЬ, в наше время это редкость.
ТАК ДЕРЖАТЬ.

----------


## azz

На работе кто-то на флешке притянул из дома заразу, расплодили за пару дней локальный ботнет, если бы не своевременная помощь сожрало бы весь траффик) Спасибо.

----------


## Loki3d

Очень правильный Ресурс. Такой второй в моей кроткой практике пользователя интернета. За помошь очень благодарен.
Всем своим знакомым уже рассказал о вашем форуме

----------


## blondinka

большое СПАСИБО за помощь,терпение и выдержку wise-wistful!

----------


## Макcим

> Очень правильный Ресурс. Такой второй в моей кроткой практике пользователя интернета.


А кто первый?

----------


## borka

> А кто первый?


Башорг?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gizm

огромное спасибо за быструю и своевременную помощь.

----------


## k0ba

Действительно, очень оперативно и професионально помогают. спасибо большое

----------


## afomich

В профессионализме хелперов я даже и не сомневался. Но приятно поразили недюжинное терпение и выдержка хелперов во всех, даже самых неадекватных случаях). Ни разу не увидел раздражения по отношению к не сильно подкованным пользователям. Спасибо вам за труд.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mkl

Очень признателен за форум.
Актуальный и ценный источник информации.
Поражен терпеливостью и отзывчивостью хелперов.
Спасибо за то, что вы есть  :Smiley:

----------


## Dj Robert

Спасибо за то что вы есть!!! Очень поучительный, полезный, ресурс!!! Но куда же нам без вас, Дорогие *Хелперы.*....

Спасибо всем *Хелперам*, огромный Респект и увага вам.... 

*Viva La Helpers!!!!!!!!!!!*

*I*   :Heart:  *http://virusinfo.info/*

----------


## berni

Реально парни вы Молодцы!СПС!

----------


## Base

Существование в и-нете данного ресурса, основанного на принципах безвоздмедной помощи, дает возможность как профессионалам, так и новичкам решить проблемы, связанные поражением компьютеров вредоносными программами! Оперативно, дружелюбно, доходчиво! Спасибо!

----------


## kimkoi

Лично, я просто счастлив, что можно так быстро и так толково вылечиться… :Smiley: 
Огромное Спасибо.

----------


## falkk

Это еще лучще чем антивирус , спасибо вам огромное ребята за работу :Cheesy:

----------


## pan

Согласен с предыдущим оратором. Антивирусы молчали, а в с-ме что-то происходило неладное. Не мог справиться где-то месяц. А тут помогли!!!
Спасибо огромное и удачи! Заношу в избранное...

----------


## Starik

Спасибо!!!

----------


## cavetroll

Спасибо всей команде, немного разгружусь может попробую поучаствовать, желание есть времени пока маловато...

----------


## spqr75

Всё в порядке, очень вам благодарен. Когда открывал тему увидел большое кол-во тем подписанных "Сегодня", ну думаю недельку ждать придётся. Ан нет! Всё сегодня и решилось. Главное правила прочитать)

----------


## SteppenWolf

Огромное спасибо всем, кто помог в трудную минуту! Я, как наверное и многие, не ожидал столь оперативной и качественной помощи! Ибо сам простой юзверь  :Smiley:  , и один на один с вирусами и прочей гадостью биться никак не могу. 
Одним словом, примите мою огромную благодарность! Надеюсь, что не придется часто ползоваться Вашей помощью  :Smiley:

----------


## Boris_Ki

Хочется поблагодарить всех сотрудников замечательного ресурса http://virusinfo.info, а особо выразить признательность *Гриша*, *V_Bond*, *wise-wistful* за помощь в борьбе с цифровой нечестью. Скорость и координирование действий заслуживают самой высокой оценки.

----------


## kirevg

ОГРОМНОЕ ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОЕ СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Кэлен

Большое спасибо за помощь! =)

----------


## ulllek

Огромное СПАСИБО!МОЛОДЦЫ!Все доступно и понятно даже для чайников.А главное -быстро!Желаю удачи в вашем очень полезном деле.

----------


## VRV

Просто  молодцы.  Я обращаюсь второй  раз  и  все проблеммы решаются очень четко  и оперативно. Молодцы ! Спасибо ! Так держать. Вы нам очень  нужны !
С уважением !

----------


## Stec

МОЛОДЦЫ! Захожу частенько, читаю темы с просьбой о помощи, как детекив, уважаю профессиализм специалистов, хотелосьбы, что бы вы как можно дольше помогали бороться с этим злом, ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!

----------


## TSerg

Спасибо, ребята! Очень помогли. Низкий поклон Вам за отзывчивость и бескорыстность. Уважение и признательность за профессионализм и оперативность. И просто бесконечная благодарность за вашу работу! 
Удачи во всем!!!

----------


## Kinneas

Так сказать, "прямой" помощи мне тут оказано не было (за неимением её необходимости - мой компьютер, тьфу-тьфу, чист), а вот теоретической и практической информации почерпнул очень и очень много. Вот, собственно, что я думаю.

----------


## Taras

Вы меня уже второй раз выручаете в казалось бы не разрешимых проблемах.
Огромное вам спасибо за професиональную и по настоящему оперативную помощь!!!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Khedin

Большое спасибо, решение проблемы быстро и качественно, очень благодарен, антивирусы отдыхают  :Smiley:

----------


## Topine

Всем знакомым рекомендовал этот ресурс!
Ребята не просто на заднице сидят. А людям помогают с такой эффективностью, что и антивирусов никаких не надо! Вот блин наткнулся в яндексе на золотую жилу. ВСЕ молодцы! Главное правил придерживаться - всё же не от балды написаны.

----------


## qwer_i

класс... башоооое спасибо... сначало не поверил что помогут и при чем просто так ... но ... все же "нашлись хорошие люди... обобрали, подогрели... т.е. подобрали, обогрели..." и помогли с решением моей проблемы... теперь мне (хе хе) благодарны две симпотишные (причем очень) девушки, за то что у них комп "вновь как в детстве летает..." )
 :Sad:  правда теперь жду когда у них ище чё сломается, чтоб закрепить успех НХА ХА ХА ... вооооот  :Smiley: 
и огромное спасибо )

----------


## natalas

> правда теперь жду когда у них ище чё сломается, чтоб закрепить успех НХА ХА ХА ... вооооот


Супер! Ну прямо новое "направление развития" ресурса.
A девушки то знают, что их две? :Smiley: 
A про тех, кто реально лечил, хоть сказали? :Smiley: 
Чудак, надо не ждать "че сломается", а попробовать сделать чтобы не ломалось, времени понадобится море! A благодарность...
Ну и определиться, наверное.
Да и с 1 апреля!

----------


## gemini

Что греха таить, многие из нас думали, что минет чаша сия: борьба с вредителями, в которой ты оказываешься на лопатках. И когда кончается терпение, подходит нервное истощение и физическое бессилие, на помощь приходят Спецы с Большой буквы, как "скорая помощь", только действенней и оперативней. 
В общем, пациент жив (и не один)!!! Систему можно продолжать казнить до следующего "залета".
Если серьезно, то за тот короткий период, что успел пообщаться на сайте, сложились только приятные впечатления от всего и от всех. Спасибо вам ребята, за то, что вы есть и за вашу работу.
Пообщаемся побольше (к сожалению, это неминуемо), будут и пожелания и конструктивные предложения.
Удачи!

----------


## VBlack

Огромное спасибо порталу. Чесное слово 10 лет (если не больше) сам всегда справлялся с вирусами. А тут как подкосило. Серьезного конечно ничего не поймал, но и троянов иметь неприятно. Ребята-хелперы знают свое дело досконально и оперативно отвечают, что вселяет уверенность в пользователей (даже в отчаявшихся). Спасибо за проделанную работу !

----------


## amistad-dm

s virusinfo zhit stalo legche

----------


## zabijaka

Большое спасибо за помощь. Никак не ожидала такой оперативности!

----------


## Infraradiant

Убер оперативность, и впечатлительная помощь даже для новичков которые только что зарегистрировались!
Поддерживаю все положительные отзывы об этом ресурсе.

----------


## diego

Сколько не ищи, а это лучший сайт =) помощь 100%, от нас пользователей требуеться минимум, так держать парни! =) меня уже 3ий раз выручают
Респект вам, продвигайтесь дальше  :Wink:

----------


## Гость форума

KOMP PASHET KAK NOVENKIJ, VSE OCHEN KACHESTVENNO,  SPASIBO

----------


## RevolteD

Огромное спасибо, ребята! Вы мне очень помогли! Куча благодарностей в ваш адрес!)

Ресурсу - большой респект)

----------


## zepter

Не первы раз обращаюсь, на ВАШ ФОРУМ и каждый раз надеюсь, что последний. Не в смысле, что что-то не нравиться, а думаю, что проблем больше не будет, но жизнь естьжизнь без проблем никак.
Огромное

----------


## Merlin

Спасибо за помощь! Теперь знаю куда обращаться в случае чего%)))

----------


## alexanderi

Огромное спасибо за вашу работу!
Помогли качественно,профессионально,оперативно.
Удачи всем,кто создавал и работает на сайте!

----------


## mhubskyy

Ваш ресурс являеться униальным в сети, аналогов не видел, вы очень полезны для всех пользователей ПК, объязательно поддержу проект, только открою WMZ.
Большое вам спасибо за вашу деятельность

----------


## vppooh

Обратился к Вам с конкетной просьбой о помощи,
как к последней инстанции перед переустановкой системы.
Помощь оказана высококвалифицированно и очень оперативно, чего я, откровенно говоря, даже не ожидал.
Теперь я Ваш постоянный поклонник и читатель Вашего сайта.
Из пожеланий: не почивайте на лаврах и продолжайте развиваться от хорошего к лучшему  :Smiley:

----------


## Inifinity

Ресурс отличный. И даже больше я бы сказал. Ответы грамотные и довольно-таки быстрые. Молодцы ребята!!! Так держать!

----------


## halima

Огромное спасибо за оперативность и профессионализм. Ребята Вы делаете огромное дело. Так держать!

----------


## Kip.Foma

Огромное спасибо данному ресурсу! Особенно хочу отметить оперативность, даже коммерческие ресурсы отвечают медленнее =) И конечно хочу отметить результативность! Молодцы! Так держать!

Отдельное спасибо хелперу V Bond!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Vedmedya

Примите и от меня большую человеческую благодарность)
Каждый раз когда сталкиваюсь с проблемой в компьютере связанной с вирусам, с которыми не справляются антивиры, всё заканчивается полной переустановкой ОС))) на этот раз такого не произошло)
Большое спасибо за помощь, за доступность, оперативность, индивидуальный подход, профессионализм...
Очень познавательный и самый полезный на данный момент, по моему мнению сайт и форум. Ежедневно стараюсь посетить Ваш ресурс, и каждый раз радуюсь за людей в разделе Помогите и восхищаюсь Вашей работой.
Здоровья Вам, творческих успехов и развития.
На данный момент никаких недостатков не нашел, я можно сказать тут недавно, как только что будет сказать или пожелать сразу же напишу)
Безмерная благодарность)))
Ждите меня с последующими проблемами в моем компутере)))

----------


## GRom

Ресурс из разряда ''must have in favorites'', то бишь ''Карфаген должен быть в закладках''! :-P
Всем успехов и процветания!

----------


## turtle

Пока не могу дать какие-то ценные идеи по улучшению работы - недавно стал посещать этот форум. Могу только выразить благодарность всем, кто помогает посетителям данного форума. Во всех случаях обращения за помощью проблемы были решены, и что важно - оперативно. В условиях рабочего времени это имеет важнейшее значение.

----------


## Slaven76

Я человек новенький , но переодически читаю ваши форумы , даже было время , что они мне помогали решить кое-какую  проблемку , например ложное срабатывание Аваста . Я уверен , что нужное дело делаете и за это вам большое Спасибо .

----------


## Alex68

Спасибо ФОРУМУ!!! Оперативно, качественно!!!! Вы сэкономили мне уйму времени, т.к. думала, что без переустановки не обойдусь :Smiley: . Еще раз огромное спасибо.

----------


## Pasha_

Огромное спасибо за такой сайт, честно говоря когда натолкнулся на него и почитав как вы помогаете не поверил, ну кому охота за просто так чьи то компы чистить, но вот сам обратился и тут же получил помощь!!!! Просто супер!!! Всем огромная благодарность!!!!

----------


## Лерка

Все самые и самые хорошие пожелания этому форуму и особенно тем, кто помогает в трудную минуту нам, простым смертным -чайникам! 
Пожалуй, я решила избрать этот компьютерный форум основным для меня. Здесь абсолютно все предусмотрено - и для новичков зднсь нестрашно заблудиться в компьютерных терминах и дебрях ! Просто потому, что здесь очень и очень подробно все написано, хотя, я извиняюсь, поздно заметила свою ошибку,писав свой пост в теме "Помоги"".  :Sad: 

Попала к вам случайно (искала в интернете термин "Что значит "пофиксить")...Ну а теперь посоветую этот форум всем своим знакомым "чайникам" и не только.
Полностью согласна с предыдущим автором этой темы, что ПРОФЕССИОНАЛИЗМ и ОПЕРАТИВНОСТЬ, в наше время это редкость.

----------


## Гость форума

Что можно сказать, комманда у вас работает на оценку 5 баллов, возился с проблемой в течении 3 дней, при этом использовал все теже тулзы, кроме AVZ, но ничего так и неполучалось найти ))) вам это удалось вполне оперативно, а именно за 3 часа, это при учете мною затраченного времени на логи и фиксы, т.е. вашей работы около 20-30 минут, считаю такие результаты ОЧЕНЬ впечатляющими.
Огромное человеческое спасибо!!! работаете отлично

----------


## w1LdF1r3

просто не описать словами всё что я в данный момент испытываю, спасибо огромное тем кто относятся по человечески к обычным юзверям, и чайникам вроде нас! пока жив этот ресурс и люди которые помогают на нём проблем с кампами будет намного меньше! вообщем ещё раз спасибо огромное!

----------


## KellyM

Спасибо форуму, и персонально хелперам Грише и V_Bondу.

Оперативно, грамотно, бескорыстно.
Больше всего восхищает, что ребята помогают с утра и до позднего вечера, не взирая на выходные. 
Инструкции понятные. И очень много хороших материалов для ликбеза таких ламеров, как я. Буду изучать и общаться здесь. 
Спасибо.

----------


## art1k

Огромное человеческое спасибо!!!
Замечательный ресурс.
Все оперативно, доходчиво и внятно.
Уже не первый раз пользуюсь этим ресурсом.

----------


## Dorison

Я даже не могу выразить словами свои эмоции, но ребята вы просто супер. Для меня, полного, ламера, всё было ясно и четко. СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tutelaris

Не скажу что я чайник, но одно могу сказать точно, спасибо большое за помощь, ресурс отличный, оперативность обалденная!!!! в общем спасибо, спасибо, и еще раз спасибо!!!!

----------


## udavchik

Здравствуйте. Спасибо за сайт, все здорово, кроме...Чайнику тут туго приходится..Чесслово, вот вроде и все понятно, разложено поп полочкам, разжевано, а так и хочется спросить - папа, ты сейчас с кем разговаривал? Нашел похожую с моей проблему, все прочел. А что делать так и не понял ((( Буду ждать товарища, он профи, но не ранее четверга...Жаль...

----------


## Гриша

Вам нужно создать свою тему здесь http://virusinfo.info/forumdisplay.php?f=46 предварительно выполнив эти правила http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235 в результате у вас должна получиться своя тема с описанием проблемы и прикрепленными протоколами сканирования.

----------


## SacreD46

Всем большое спасибо! Спасибо за то, что Вы есть, и что Вы нам помогаете!
P.S. Среди подписей участников форума нашёл много интересных (а главное актуальных) выражений, спасибо и за это :Smiley: 
P.P.S. помоему 88-ой  :Smiley:

----------


## M.Hamster

Большое спасибо за помощь.

----------


## FloriaN

Большое СПАСИБО за вашу помощь и внимание. Очень порадовал ваш профессиональный подход - все чистенько, разложено по полочкам и понятно, а главное - оперативно!!! Молодцы, так держать!

----------


## udavchik

> Вам нужно создать свою тему здесь http://virusinfo.info/forumdisplay.php?f=46 предварительно выполнив эти правила http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235 в результате у вас должна получиться своя тема с описанием проблемы и прикрепленными протоколами сканирования.


 Если я правильно понял, то это мне. Гриш, не в том дело, время, компьютерная необразованность и отсутствие необходимых навыков не позволяют это сделать. Кроме того, если что будет неправильно сделано, после пары попыток направить мои потуги в нужное русло, закончатся тем, что махнут рукой ))) Я скачал cureit.exe с его помощью просканировал компьютер и вроде заработало. Со скрипом, неохотно, но работает. Главное что у детей игрушки посредине теперь не вылетают. Остальное мелочи. Спасибо, правда помогли)))

----------


## DarkinLeader

Большое спасибо за помощь, ресурс очень мне помог!Отличная команда хелперов помогли оперативно очень! Спасибо!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## [email protected]

Огромное спасибо за оперативную и профессиональную помощь! Даже не ожидала, что так быстро получу ответы на свои вопросы :Smiley:  Сайт отличный - успехов Вам и процветания! Самое сложное в начале прочитать правила, но без этого никуда  :Wink:

----------


## amistad-dm

спасибо! работаете четко и понятно,    :Smiley:   а главное эффективно!

----------


## retuam

Спасибо за квалифицированную, компетентную и оперативную помощь. Если бы не вы, то делали бы по-старинке, переустановкой системы, с дополнительной головной болью и потерей ценной для нас информации. Все замечательно, мы очень благодарны вашему ресурсу.
Пишу от имени коллектива научной исследовательской группы.

----------


## PADRE

Скажу от себя - ПРОСТО СУПЕР, ЧТО ВЫ ЕСТЬ!!! Это не просто слова...Сколько раз ВЫ меня выручали, когда надежды уже просто не было...Об одном жалею, что не нашёл Ваш сайт раньше...в те времена, когда приходилось переустанавливать раз в неделю винду...и не на одной машине...Но теперь я знаю одно - Я НЕ ОДИН, МЕНЯ НЕ БРОСЯТ, МНЕ ПОМОГУТ.
ИСКРЕННЕ ВАМ БЛАГОДАРЕН И ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ ЖЕЛАЮ ВАМ, ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЫ, ВСЕГО САМОГО НАИЛУЧШЕГО!!!

----------


## molchan

Здесь подчеркнул для себя очень много интересного, ранее не имеющий об этом не какого понятия.Вообщем огромное спасибо.

----------


## Aydar

Большое спасибо Вам за оперативную помощь! Всегда выручаете :Wink: ))
Очнь много интересной и полезной информации :Smiley:  Есть что почитать, над чем подумать :Wink: 
Спасибо всем специалистам virusinfo :Smiley:

----------


## ZerLu

От вирусного поражения компьютера, наверное, не застрахован ни кто, когда такое случается, появляются советчики с советами... снести систему, отформатировать диск и д.р. в конце концов, отказавшись от таких советов, ты остаёшься один но обратившись сюда
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=21586 , _я не оставался один на один с проблемой, благодаря__
kps, Bratez, wise-wistful

спасибо.
_

----------


## Гость форума

Ребята. А точнее вся ваша команда. 
Спасибо вам что вы есть и работаете для нас.
Я долго ломал сам голову над своей проблемой. Но потом полез в инет и сразу наткнулся на вас. Точнее сюда http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=19848&page=2

Руки у меня не особо кривые. Я сделал все пункты как описано в вашем мануале.
И действительно помогло. Ну только с кодом я немного поломал голову.

2wise-wistful 
спасибо, что четко расписали ответ на проблему. Ведь мне не пришлось еще раз задавать вопрос.

Удачи вам.

----------


## Gamil

Большое спасибо. Очень оперативно.
Помогли очень.  
 :Smiley: ))) уверено что обращусь за помощью еще не раз и не два... эх, вирусы, вирусы...

----------


## Milly

Огромное спасибо за создание этого проекта, за внимание и оказанную помощь в спасении компов!!! :-) 

Всего вам самого наилучшего!  :Smiley:

----------


## neshev_oleg

Здраствуйте.... мне на вашем ресурсе уже не раз помогли...за что я вам очень признателен. И я ВСЕМ и ВЕЗДЕ советую обращатся к вам за помощью

----------


## Makc

Ну что можно сказать, я думаю уже все сказали. Единственное, что могу добавить, огромное всем вам СПАСИБО за оперативную и компетентную помощь!!!

----------


## tatoshka

Спасибо Вам огромное, даже не знаю, что бы я без вас делала :Smiley: . Приятно осозновать, что есть люди, которые тебе всегда тебе помогут в трудную минуту!! Еще раз СПАСИБО))

----------


## Victor*

Спасибо в борьбе с вирусами лучше способа нет!!!

----------


## Скаля

БОЛЬШОЕ ДЕЛО ДЕЛАЕТЕ!!СПАСИБО)))))РЕСПЕКТ!!!

----------


## BMW

:00000465: Огромное спасибо !!!!!!! Отличный ресурс очень много полезной информации. Вы просто СУПЕР. Вот задумываюсь что бы тоже помогать людям как ВЫ ! Респект и Уважуха.

----------


## freecorn

Огромное человеческое спасибо. Выручали меня уже не раз. И надеюсь еще не раз выручите!

----------


## PuHo4eT

Спасибо огромное!!!!Вы мне не однократно помогали,и я вам очень благодарен.Вы самые лучшие в своем деле и я вас ни когда не забуду.СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!

----------


## Влачер

Всем создателям и хелперам проекта преогромнеёшее спасибо за необходимый и познавательный проект!правда я лечился на oszone.net, но чем больше в нете будет подобных ресурсов- тем лучше нам, юзерам.Успехов, удачи и долголетия!!!

----------


## nedolg13

Спасибо Вам большое!!! Очень быстро и качественно. А ведь мысль уже была, что надо будет систему переставлять. Спасибо за Ваш сайт!!!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Kinski

С удовольствием присоединяюсь к благодарным отзывам!! Очень четко и быстро!! Спасибо огромное!!

----------


## Алла

Если бы не вы, вирусы, наверное, съели бы не только мой комп но и мои нервы. Буду обязательно советовать знакомым обращаться к вам за помощью.

----------


## lak

Спасибо. Оперативность, качество, тех. материал все на уровне на мой взгляд улучшать пока нечего т.к. все понятно и доступно. :Smiley:

----------


## kersik

ТУТ в пору писать и я здесь был и мед пил, ну или как там Пушкин писал..??! 
Людей связанными с вирусными программами все больше и больше. И проблема одной стороны (потерпевшей) при встрече с вирусными продуктами до этого момента была проблемой "самого утопающего". Мы просто пользователи и нам нужно иногда выйти в интернет. Мы не знаем как работают большинство вирусов или шпионов. И нам (простым пользователям) очень необходима быстрая и оперативная поддержка опытных и уверенных в своих знаниях программистах. Таких людей я нашей на данном сайте - форуме. И мне, в принципе, не важно как выглядит этот сайт и кого скрывают аватары. Главное что это работает и довольных людей, посетивших этот ресурс, все больше и больше.
Спасибо!

----------


## Stask84

Спасибо Virusinfo!

----------


## Bergitte

Ой, мне тоже помогли так быстро. От имени всех начинающих и неопытных - спасибо!  :Smiley: )

----------


## Spiritus_

Большое спасибо сайту, что вы есть, хорошее дело делаете!  :Clapping: 
Персональное СПАСИБО за оперативную помощь Helper-ам V_Bond и Гриша!

----------


## RevolteD

спасибо еще раз вашему форуму за оказанную (очень нужную) помощь!)

----------


## lukasik

Тут все говорят спасибо и я не буду исключением)))) Огромное спасибо Вам уже думал винду переставлять мучался дня 3-4 с гадами ничего не помогло а тут все было решено оперативно корректно. Удачи Вам в Вашем нужном начинании!

----------


## VladVictim

Вероятно, сайт Virusinfo единственный в своем роде. Сама идея создания раздела "Помощь" - крайне полезна, мало того, жизненно необходима. Я уж и не особенно надеялся разобраться со своей ситуацией. Всем, кто помогал, персональная благодарность, огромное человеческое СПАСИБО! Молодцы, так держать!

----------


## Alexxx

Я совсем недавно на этом сайте (вчера нашел). И честно сказать мне он очень понравился, главное из-за оперативности и применимости советов уважаемых профи. Так же на сайте есть много полезной и интересной информации. Сайт уже добавлен в избранное ) Буду дальше его посещать, хорошой и оч полезный ресурс.

----------


## vector

Очень быстро реагируете! Большое спасибо Вам!!

----------


## Evgen

Ребята ВЫ лучшие! Никогда не считал себя чайником, 
а тут такая не задача, без вашей помощи не разобрался бы!
Персональная благодарность: *Rene-gad*, *V_Bond* и *Гриша*!

----------


## Y_Slava

Хочу еще раз сказать ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО! Замечательно, что есть такой форум и можно так оперативно, граммотно и доходчиво (а для меня это важно, так как я не специалист) объяснить как справиться с проблемой. Спасибо что Вы есть!!!!!!!

----------


## KuPnu4

Отдельное спасибо за СКОРОСТЬ, которая просто 2-я космическая млин ))). Что б с такой скоростью решались проблемы....  в сети я не знаю больше таких мест ))

 Большое ВАМ ВСЕМ человеческое СПАСИБО )))))

----------


## 2reckiy

Касперский не помог, тут помогли!!!
Больше и говорить нечго, профессионалы!!
ЗЫ: спосибо за помощь!

----------


## Matrix

Большое спасибо всем хелперам и модерам которые трудятся на благо завирусованных пользователей!!! Что можно сказать о работе , так это только то, что она прямо-таки скорая помощь! очень быстро работаете господа, а главное еще и эффективно!!! всем большое спасибо еще раз! 5+ вам!!!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

персонально хотелось бы сказать спасибо :                                wise-wistful, Rene-gad, Bratez!!!

----------


## Homo Sapience

Огромное спасибо, особенно wise-wistful и drongo. Благодаря вам есть возможность не чувствовать себя беспомощным, а это не мало  :Smiley:

----------


## shaihkritzer

очень благодарен создателям и участникам форума. радует квалифицированная и оперативная помощь. благодаря вам я избавился от вируса в течении одного вечера. и до этого так же успешно находил на этом форуме инфу для друзей.
спасибо и так держать  :Cool:

----------


## Hump

> Большое спасибо всем хелперам и модерам которые трудятся на благо завирусованных пользователей!!! Что можно сказать о работе , так это только то, что она прямо-таки скорая помощь! очень быстро работаете господа, а главное еще и эффективно!!!


+1

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Arimeikuto

Большое спасибо всем помощникам этого ресурса!!!

----------


## gunzzlinger

Очень профессионально и толково помогли с проблемой, с которой не справился ни один из существующих антивирусов.

----------


## wolf-zver

Лучше помощи по-моему нигде не найдешь!!!

----------


## Andrew67

Был просто поражен оперативность и эффективностью оказанной помощи.
Огромная признательность и благодарность всем. Однозначно порекомендую этот ресурс всем своим знакомым.

----------


## oleaje

Спасибо большое-большое-большое за реальную помощь. И за огромное количество новой полезной информации в одном месте.

----------


## ALmazini

Не один раз меня выручали сведения и советы с вашего форума! Быстро, толково и грамотно!!!

СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## JekaterinaST

Я на самом деле удивлена , что ещё не перевелись люди которые готовы помочь просто так. Я очень благодарна за Вашу работу , неожидала такого быстрого подключения к моей проблеме, но так оно и вышло. Вообще великолепно что есть такие проекты , которые для многоих как, спасение!
Благодаря Вашей помощи у меня с компьютером всё в порядке :Cool: 
Как тут уже писали , аналогов я ещё невидела :Smiley: 
Ребята Вы лудшие!!!

----------


## Гость форума

Спасибо за оперативность. Честно говоря не ожидал. Так держать!!!

----------


## Евгений_34

Огромное спасибо за быструю помощь.

----------


## romario_p

Сервис очень нужный! 2 раза мне помогали, причем оперативно и эффективно. Молодцы!

----------


## 7tas

Сейчас разрешилась моя проблема с вирусом. Без помощи специалистов терпеливо отвечающих на все мои поскуливания, я сам вряд ли бы справился.
Удивляюсь что AVZ  до сих пор распостраняется бесплатно и имеет такую профессиональную поддержку. Спасибо вам virusinfo.info! Поменьше вирусов и неотзывчивых пользователей вам.

----------


## TET

СПАСИБО!
Вы  настоящие спасатели!Жаль,что нет медали за спасение двинутых вирусом!Спасибо за оперативную и квалифицированную помощь.Спасибо за ваше терпение и корректное поведение с «трудновоспитуемыми» чайниками!Вы реально делаете огромное дело.С вами легко и приятно работать и общаться.Главное,что теперь знаешь куда бежать,когда в панике и ужасе смотришь на своего умирающего друга-компа.Успехов и удачи!!!

----------


## Zhezhe

Спасибо большое за оперативную помощь и обстательное разъяснение возникших проблем!!! Уже не первый раз обращаюсь сюда за советом и всегда находится решение всех возникших проблем!

----------


## Yazon

Лет 15 назад можно было относительно легко спастись с помощью взятого у друга aidstest. :Wink:  Сегодня борясь с трояном с помощью OSS2008 (куплен), KIS (куплен), CureIT, AVZ испытал чувство беспомощности. :Sad: 
Однако ваша служба с первого раза дала точные рекомендации. 
Я просто поражен быстротой реакциии, точностью рекомендаций и отлаженностью процедуры. :Cool:  Волшебники. Гениальная идея. Благодарю за отличный сервис.

P.S. Желаю всем - Good backup, Good backup, Good backup  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## govon

Отличнейший ресурс!Все проблемы решаються индивидуально,а самое главное быстро!Так держать!  :Smiley:

----------


## betsy

ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ человеческое спасибо  лично от меня и от моих немецких коллег.Второй раз уже обращаемся к вам за помощью. Я всегда говорю немцам :"РУССКИЕ МОГУТ ВСЁ!" :-)

----------


## nishoe

Thank you very much for your help. This resourse is uncomparable to any. I just had touble with viewing the website due to some encoding problem since I am using English Windows XP SP3.
Sposibo bolshoe.

----------


## 44779

Всем большое спасибо, Форум супер!!!
Так держать!!!

----------


## Natasha1998

Обращаюсь к Вам уже не первый раз.

Хочу поблагодарить всех участников проекта " Virusinfo".

Особенно хочется поблагодарить за оперативную квалифицированную помощь.


Огромное человеческое спасибо за ПРОФЕССИОНАЛИЗМ и ОПЕРАТИВНОСТЬ.

----------


## Slig

лучший форму, выручал не раз, оченнь быстро и оперативно
Респект

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Tyron666

Спасибо за все, этот форум спасет мир!)))

----------


## den_ver

Нет слов! Все просто супер! Ребята работают на ура!!!
Оперативность и качество работы на высоте! Я впервые на этом форуме и сразу увидел *профессионализм команды VirusInfo.* Этот проект я бы сравнил с дорогим удовольствием, которое я бы себе не хотел позволять. В смысле здесь классно решают проблемы с вирусами, но лучше б их не было вовсе.
Огромное спасибо!! Респект вам!! 
*Желаю море удачи и дачи у моря!!*

----------


## KellyM

Спасибо еще раз. Благородное дело. Закладывать трояны уже стали в приличные сайты (про рыбалку например). Поставил KIS. Посмотрим. Как стало трудно жить в сети. Без вас было бы еще хуже.

----------


## Док

Агромадное спасибище этому ресурсу вообще и хэлперу Грише в частности за высокий профессионализм и оперативность! 
Мои наилучшие пожелания всем, кто делает такое полезное дело!

----------


## Medvika

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА СТОЛЬ ОПЕРАТИВНУЮ И ЕФЕКТИВНУЮ ПОМОШЬ!!! 
 :Clapping:

----------


## bertum

Несмотря на то, что зарегистрировался на Вашем сайте только сегодня, сразу нашел для себя полезные советы. Спасибо. Дело хорошее. Если еще и компьютер вылечу с Вашей помощью, тогда вообще все просто супер. Всем спасибо за помощь!

----------


## prbs

спасибо за помошь, если честно не ожидал такого оперативного отклика, так держать!

----------


## zyko

Огромное спасибо!
Обратился первый раз (первый раз не смог справиться самостоятельно), удивила скорость ответа, можно сказать, что лечение происходит онлайн. Пожеланий и критики просто нету, так как сравнивать не с чем - вы такие одни!

----------


## AMD

Отличный форум! Помощь пришла почти мгновенно! Так держать!

----------


## TUOv

Искренне присоединяюсь ко всем благодарностям!Я у вас второй раз и второй раз получаю реальную,индивидуальную помощь!Особо хочется поблагодарить за терпение и доброжелательность к таким людям,которые пока еще со своим компом далеко не на "ты".В жизни все возвращается,так пусть то замечательное,что вы делаете, вернется к вам в тройном размере!Спасибо вам всем большое!

----------


## Pavel

Привет всем. Сюда меня привела ссылка на форумную страницу  "Вирус в winlogon.exe" - у меня тоже была модификация virtumonde .... я было уже отчаялся и хотел снимать винчестер и удалять вручную вирусяги (они загружаются и в нормальном и безопасном режиме, постоянно проверяют свое наличие в автозапуске  и загрузочных (они разные как выяснилось) записях реестра, а СД/ДВД и флоппи у меня на ноутбуке нет(стареньки)+Вин2000)  НО! - пути интернета неисповедимы - и нашелся еще один страдалец на просторах русского нета с похожей проблемой! Проблема решилась буквально за минуту. За что Бааальшущщее спасибо специалистам сайта!
P.S. Зарегестрировался я в первую очередь для того чтобы написать эту запись.

----------


## Korsakov

Огромное спасибо. честное слово сам первый раз пользуюсь услугами форума.( в основном только читал). Профессиональная , и оперативная работа. Знаю теперь куда можно обратиться...

----------


## Don

хороший саит, отличные профиссоналы, сотрудничество с ними всегда отличный вариант! Всем успехов желаю!

----------


## Lone_Person

Мне очень повезло что я сразу наткнулась на этот сайт! Я думала что буду неделю мучиться удаляя всякие вирусы, а благодаря Вам все было готово уже на следуйщий день. Спасибо что вы есть.

----------


## Вячеслав

О :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): громное спасибо за отзывчивость и профессиональную помощь
    Вы- команда молодцов!

----------


## BreAl

Спасибо за помощь. причем эффективную.
Спасибо за снисходительное обращение с чайником.
Приятно удивлен тем, что еще где-то можно получить бесплатную поддержку.
Желаю Вашему форуму и всем хэлперам и далее цвести и здравствовать :Wink:

----------


## vbabeshko

Отличный сайт, использую как базу знаний по борьбе с вирусами. Команда работает великолепно.

----------


## ohmariamaria

Замечательный ресурс,спасающий,помогающий,выручающий)Порадовала оперативность ответов и точность указаний,и главное-результат.Очень приятно что существуют такие ресурсы.Удачи)

----------


## Анапчанен

Здрасте  :Smiley:  отличный ресурс! меня тут спасли) думал всё... начал искать в поискавике написал "что-та качется из интернета" и первая сылка была на ваш форум!  :Smiley:  Огромное вам спасиба!!!! особено Rene-gad он спас мой ком) Желаю ОРОООООМНЫХ успехов вашему ресурсу =) буду всем рекомендовать  :Smiley:

----------


## svk89

Большое спасибо. оперативность на высоте. удачи!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rio

Замечательный рессурс! Превосходная оперативность в разрешении возникших проблем! Отличная работа хелперов!
Спасибо вам всем огромное!

----------


## garpag

Огромное спасибо за помощь,быстро и оперативно.Так держать!! :Cheesy:

----------


## drakonchik

Ребята, *большое спасибо* за помощь. Здорово, что есть такие люди, которые реально помогают!!!

----------


## KarenCh

не знаю что сказать... тронут тем что есть еще люди которые помогают... хвала, хвала и удачи во всем. спасибо...

----------


## chaynik

Действительно один из самых нужных сайтов в сети!Оперативность на высоте,всё понятно объяснят даже если вы только что сели за компьютер!Дадут много советов по безопасности и улучшению системы.Как сказала cedenede пойду одену шляпу,чтоб её снять  :Wink:  Удачи и счастья вам всем!

----------


## Корней



----------


## km1000

Огромная вам благодарность всем и лично Rene-gad! За книгу отдельное спасибо.

----------


## X-winger

Virusinfo - это просто гениально. Спасибо вам за Вашу работу!

----------


## Klaster

Отличная и главное быстрая помощь в решении проблем с вирусами. НЕ пришлось долго ждать. Огромное спасибо за ваш бескорыстный труд.

----------


## Tuesdayman

Ресурс великолепен :-)

----------


## sadhu

Классный ресурс, второй раз уже спасает мою машину от пересадки души (ОС), Огромное спасибо ребята за Вашу помощь, побольше бы таких людей как Вы

----------


## klin_

Огромное спасибо за помощь!

Помимо собственно вируса в процессе узнал много интересного о глубинных механизмах винды.

У вас отличная слаженная команда, все очень оперативно и понятно.

Спасибо еще раз!!! Буду заходить регулярно

----------


## Sanevich

ОЧЕНЬ РАД, что случайно наткнулся на этот сайт в сети!!!!!
БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО за оказанную ОПЕРАТИВНУЮ помощь! Самое главное, что все объяснено максиально доходчиво и приятно удивил тот факт, что помощь оказывается абсолютно бесплатно. Советую этот сайт всем кому нужен ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНЫЙ совет по защите компьютера. 
По больше бы таких сайтов....

----------


## Krasavka

Огромное спасибо вам от имени всего нашего коллектива "а-ля сисадмины"   :Smiley: 
Каждый из нас хотя бы однажды использовал ваш ресурс для обеспечения спокойной жизни пользователей.

Отдельное спасибо за стиль общения  :Smiley: , очень приятно когда все советы идут с улыбкой между строк!!!

В общем растите большими и вкусными!!!

 :Smiley: ))

----------


## Elfin

Собралась отличная команда специалистов, которые реально помогают людям в борьбе с зловредами на компьютере. Желаю дальнейшего продвижения (хотя куда лучше  :Smiley: ) и самого лучшего. Так держать!

----------


## Hilt

Ребята, вы - золото! Цены нет той работе, которую вы делаете! Даже я, простой юзер, смогла вылечить свой комп быстро и не выходя из дома! Огорчает только то, что кому ни говорила про вас - никто о вас не знал (раньше :Cheesy: ). Если бы не сарафанное радио, и не узнай я случайно про ваш сайт, страшно подумать, что бы было со мной и моим компьютером  :Cheesy: .  Так что будем продвигать такой замечательный ресурс в массы! И еще раз огромный вам респект и спасибище!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mikhail_89

Очень классный форум, посоветую его всем своим знакомым и друзьям! спасибо вам огромное за помощь!

----------


## mirrima

Здравствуйте.
Впервый раз обратилась на этот сайт и не ожидала, что мне ответят и помогут так быстро!
Спасибо за оперативность и за помощь!

----------


## alex98

Огромное человеческое спасибо.
В течении часа с вашей помощью решил проблему, над которой страдал весь день!

VirusInfo - лучшие!

----------


## Anatolliy

Господа, огромное спасибо.
Только позитивные эмоции при общении с Вами. Меньше чем за час решить проблему это ОЧЕНЬ быстро.
В общем, респект и уважуха  :Smiley:  Так держать!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## gunzzlinger

Парни, вы реально молодцы!
Самая скорая помощь в интернете!

----------


## k0ba

В очередной раз убедился в огромной полезности данного ресурса и профессионализме хэлперов.
Гиганствое Вам спасибо.  Попробую отблагодарить и иными способами.

----------

